
High-Tech Hedge Fund Hits Limits of Robot Stock Picking - angpappas
https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-future-is-bumpy-high-tech-hedge-fund-hits-limits-of-robot-stock-picking-1513007557
======
bob_theslob646
What is considered high tech these days?

I guess getting your name printed in the Wall Street Journal in order to raise
funds is what is considered high tech.

Renaissance Technologies doesn't seem to have a problem performing and they
use machine learning. 80% YoY for 3 decades...

These guys are way behind.

